
Show HN: EncryptUs, usable and free email encryption - mingabunga
http://www.firetrust.com/products/encryptus-secure-email-encryption
======
mingabunga
Finished this yesterday. Works as a proxy encrypting/decrypting email for any
POP3/IMAP email client, so the the setup and usability is really simple.
Advantages - works with your existing email addresses/email client, no need to
do anything different to send/receive email, everything stays local to your
PC. Just Windows at the moment, but Mac and Linux coming soon, then mobile.

